# The Princess and the Frog



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Have you seen the trailer for the new Disney animated movie The Princess and the Frog? It looks incredible. I'm going to have to see it.

http://disney.go.com/disneypictures/princessandthefrog/


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Cute! I didn't even know this was coming out. Thanks!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

This looks good. I miss the hand-drawn animation, and I think I read that this movie will be hand-drawn.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

So So cute! I still love animated movies regardless of my age


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan, can this be DD's sixth movie? She likes frogs... right?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> This looks good. I miss the hand-drawn animation, and I think I read that this movie will be hand-drawn.


Yes they said it's hand drawn on their website.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw a wonderful preview for this movie a couple of months ago on the web and immediately knew I wanted to see it.  I was so bummed when I learned that I'd have to wait until December to see it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

wow. I heard whispers about this a year or two ago. nice to finally see a bit of it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Susan, can this be DD's sixth movie? She likes frogs... right?


Exactly what I was thinking! 

AND it might be her first time going to an actual movie theater.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Meredith Sinclair said:
> 
> 
> > Susan, can this be DD's sixth movie? She likes frogs... right?
> ...


Good, do you know about Dove.org that gives REALLY detailed reviews of movies If it does not get a stamp of approval from Dove.org... Madison does not get to see it... remember I am the Mommy who did not allow her girlie watch television until she was three.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Good, do you know about Dove.org that gives REALLY detailed reviews of movies If it does not get a stamp of approval from Dove.org... Madison does not get to see it... remember I am the Mommy who did not allow her girlie watch television until she was three.


I didn't know about them... thanks, I'll check that out. Alexandra doesn't really watch television except sometimes at my parents' house, because mine is rarely on. (I did get a converter box for it but haven't bothered hooking it up yet, which may tell you something.) But she doesn't ask about it either, and gets bored with it pretty quickly when she's elsewhere.

Detailed reviews would be great. I often find myself disagreeing with what people think is appropriate for young kids, being more sensitive than "standard rating guidelines" in some areas and less so in others.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I didn't know about them... thanks, I'll check that out. Alexandra doesn't really watch television except sometimes at my parents' house, because mine is rarely on. (I did get a converter box for it but haven't bothered hooking it up yet, which may tell you something.) But she doesn't ask about it either, and gets bored with it pretty quickly when she's elsewhere.
> Detailed reviews would be great. I often find myself disagreeing with what people think is appropriate for young kids, being more sensitive than "standard rating guidelines" in some areas and less so in others.


Dove tells you everything, from how many times OMG is said to if there was blood in a painting... the best reviews IMHO


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Dove tells you everything, from how many times OMG is said to if there was blood in a painting... the best reviews IMHO


I've just been checking out their reviews on movies I know well to see whether they're on the same wavelength... so far I like the detail, though most of the movies I've typed in have not been rated.

This sentence made me laugh, though: "The film is imaginative and _still holds up well today, which reinforces its reputation as a classic_." Sounds like a high-school essay with a minimum word count. 

Thanks for posting the site; no doubt it will come in handy in the coming years as classmates tell her about movies that I've never heard of...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I've just been checking out their reviews on movies I know well to see whether they're on the same wavelength... so far I like the detail, though most of the movies I've typed in have not been rated.
> This sentence made me laugh, though: "The film is imaginative and _still holds up well today, which reinforces its reputation as a classic_." Sounds like a high-school essay with a minimum word count.
> Thanks for posting the site; no doubt it will come in handy in the coming years as classmates tell her about movies that I've never heard of...


Someone on another forum I frequent turned me on to the site. I actually mostly read the Content Description at the end of the review more than anything else. I mean the movie synopsis is not going to help me if I get down to the Content and it says they show love scenes and such. But the movies are catergorized on there I am able to check videos that may be playing at a sleepover, beforehand and determine whether she is allowed to go.

OT: The Princess and the Frog is not rated on there yet but can't wait ti check later on. Also Disney has a new "Christmas Carol" coming out this holiday season.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I thought they would have came out with this by now


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

From what I read so far I think pretty much any Disney movie is going to get a green light from them.

Love scenes don't bother me (as long as we're not talking about graphic sex scenes), but portrayals of women as clingy helpless simpering bimbos do. There's enough of that in advertising already, not to mention in toys and games.

"Bad guys" getting shot on-screen doesn't bother me either, provided there's not blood-and-guts detail shown.

Language -- well, I think the occasional swear word isn't a problem, because she's going to hear that in real life anyway, and I can always say that "we don't use those words". But the insidious stuff bothers me; people being verbally disrespectful or rude in subtle ways, or using racist or sexist language, because it's so much harder (at this age) to explain what it is and why it's wrong.

Whoops, I think we're hijacking this thread. Sorry, folks. 

I'm sure _The Princess and the Frog_ will be entirely free of such offenses!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I may see it.  I'll wait to see the reviews.  Glad to see a hand drawn animated movie coming out though.  Even though I love me some Pixar, it's unfortunate that their success has pretty much led to CGI pushing out hand drawn animation completely. 

Also, about the Dove site, why in the world are they reviewing movies like Drag Me to Hell and Public Enemies?  That struck me as kind of funny.  I imagine somebody looking it up "Oh darn, honey!  Drag Me To Hell isn't family friendly.  What will we take little Johnny to see now?!"


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

cheerio said:


> I thought they would have came out with this by now


Think they had to delay it due to some reworking, there was some controversy about it early on (and probably will still be some).


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Think they had to delay it due to some reworking, there was some controversy about it early on (and probably will still be some).


Do tell...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

JimJ said:


> Also, about the Dove site, why in the world are they reviewing movies like Drag Me to Hell and Public Enemies? That struck me as kind of funny. I imagine somebody looking it up "Oh darn, honey! Drag Me To Hell isn't family friendly. What will we take little Johnny to see now?!"


  And they don't include a bunch that are sort of on the edge for younger kids, like the first Indiana Jones movie. (those snakes in the skull? the burnt-in scar? the melting part? those gave ME the creeps, as an adult, so I'd certainly want to know about them before letting a child see it)


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Do tell...


From Wikipedia:


> There was some controversy when media first had details of the film the name of the heroine of the movie (a 19 year old girl of African American heritage) was announced as Maddy (short for the French name Madeleine) with the film set in the French Quarter. The character's name was perceived by some as to be a typical, lower-class, "slave name", mostly for sounding and looking similar to Mammy (a variant of mother) considered a stereotype due to Hattie McDaniel's character in Gone With the Wind. The heroine also had a job as a maid, like Cinderella and Snow White, which received complaints as being racially insensitive.
> 
> On April 20, 2007, E! reported that the title of the film could possibly be changed from The Frog Princess to The Princess and the Frog, and that the lead character Maddy may be getting a name change as well.[26]
> 
> ...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

_The Princess and the Frog_ and _The Frog Princess _are two entirely different fairy tales. You'd think they would have figured that out beforehand....

Apart from that, for some reason I had foolishly assumed that this was actually going to be the story of _The Princess and the Frog_. Silly me, I should have known Disney would mess with a perfectly good original, as always...  <sigh>


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah... gotta say I was disappointed to see them mess around with the original too.  But Disney has to "reinvent" everything, and this will be the story people know from now on more than likely.  Looks like it might be cute, but I'd like a more faithful adaptation.  Maybe Tim Burton will do one... he's usually pretty faithful to the original stories if a bit dark


----------

